# Getting hooked



## CliveM2 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi everyone, I've just joined the forum. To date I've been using 2 cup and 4 cup sized Bialetti stove top moka expresses. I currently get my beans from Rave Coffee - The Italian Job being my favourite with milk; when I move to real espressos I'll need to experiment at lot! I use a Krups GVX242 flat burr grinder which is the improved version of the GVX231 in that it's said grind fine enough for espresso and even Turkish.

My heart is leading me towards the steep learning curve of a La Pavoni Europiccola. I may try starting out with my existing grinder but I expect to need to move to a conical burr grinder (I'd likely go for a manual, Apollo or Lido-E). The main issue with my Krups grinder is likely to be the small number of settings for an espresso grind so fine tuning for the La Pavoni would be tricky.

I'm here to learn and share as and when I learn something useful enough to share.

Cheers!


----------

